# Cheaters be cheated (someone is talking about this post in an other forum)



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

before staring sorry if there is some mistakes english is the fourth language
Well you guys probably saw the post "Cheaters be cheated" here which basically say that cheaters should married cheaters and cheat on each other ...
Last night I was lurking in an other forum about surviving infidilité (the purple one ) and some lady posted that she saw this post in an other forum (our forum)
and start saying that she finding it very offensive and got her mad and angry ( very understandable) but here is the the tricky part )
in the next paragraph she said that she's a FWW and she had an 6 years Affair (yes 6 years  guys) and she startsaying that she finally saw that her action destroy here marriage and were wrong and now after 5 years from the DDAY her husband is still depressed and broken 
here is what i want to say to her but i will be banned there if i say it I hope you are reading my post lady 
" You had a 6 years affair ... 6 years!! (72 months) I means all that time you didn't stop and thinkfor a seconde that what are you doing is wrong ?? or that you're hurting your hubby and destroying your marriage forever why it take you to get dump or caught to realise that ?? the only thing that you showed is that your hubby is plan B and i really felt bad for him when you start talking about him been depressed after 5 years of DDAY and people telling you that he should be over it or move on "
Anyway feel free guys to go check it out, the post have the same name and the woman is registred there since 2012


----------



## owl6118 (Jan 30, 2014)

imjustwatching said:


> Last night I was lurking in an other forum about surviving infidilité (the purple one ) and some lady posted that she saw this post in an other forum (our forum)
> and start saying that she finding it very offensive and got her mad and angry ( very understandable)


The way I read it, she posted that it made her deeply sad, not angry, because it brought home to her in yet another way how much harm she had done. I read profound remorse, not a bit of anger.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

6 years - same as my xw's affair. It's funny that our marriage was 5 years. 

There are two kinds of people - those who can cheat and those who can't. The cheaters should just stay away from the non cheaters and everyone can be happy.


----------

